# BAKBAKAN Upcoming Events!



## John J (Mar 7, 2005)

Better late than never

This is just a reminder of this weekends events hosted by Bakbakan Internationals World Headquarters in Lodi, NJ. 

*Saturday March 12th*
Regional Tournament for Team Selection
Individuals qualifying will have the opportunity to join others from all of the U.S to compete at the 2005 FMA Summit in Manila, Philippines. This summit is a joint project between Arnis Philippines and Bakbakan International. 
For more information and details on the upcoming summit, please visit: www.bakbakan.com 

*Sunday, March 13th*
Balintawak Seminar with GM Bobby Taboada
Time: 10:00 am - 3:00 pm 
Place: Bakbakan WHQ, Lodi, New Jersey 
Cost: Pre-registration: $75; Walk-in: $100 
Pre-registration cutoff: March 7, 2005 

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## K Williams (Mar 7, 2005)

Guro John,

I'll be there for the Balintawak seminar. I'm trying to get some of the other guys(and my brother...he doesn't train in FMA, but has done some Wing Chun and Kenpo in the past) to come too, but so far it looks like it will just be me.

Kelvin


----------



## John J (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Kelvin,

You will definitely enjoy GM Bobby's approach and humor. He is extremely powerful. I've been informed that the door rate was reduced to $80. 

BTW...GM Bobby wil be at the tournament. This is a perfect opportunity for many to meet yet another legend of the FMA!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------

